# Newspaper for Snake bedding



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

Is it okay to use newspaper for snake bedding? I am not to sure because i know the ink comes off the paper and I don't know if that affect the snake.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have seen it used but i have never personally. if you want something that is easy to clean and toss away i would use paper towel


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

I used to use newspaper without a problem


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I have read that newspaper is safe as long as the snake cannot ingest it. (shredded newspaper, getting on food, wet food getting ink off paper).


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I use packing paper (unprinted newsprint) that I buy at a local moving store so I don't have to worry about the ink "staining" my snakes. But here is some info on the ink that is used in for printing here.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

newspaper works fine its easy to clean but if you have a snake that needs higher humidity newspaper prob wont be the best, if the cage is to wet long periods of time it can cause respitory infections


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> I use packing paper (unprinted newsprint) that I buy at a local moving store so I don't have to worry about the ink "staining" my snakes. But here is some info on the ink that is used in for printing here.


I've been wondering where you buy that. I've been thinking about switching all my animals over to that for the time being for ease of cleaning. Which store do you go to?


----------

